# Tesco Diagnostics



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

One day, in line at the work's cafeteria, Jack says to Mike behind him,
'my elbow hurts like hell, I suppose I'd better see a doctor!'

Listen, don't waste your time down at the surgery, Mike replies.
There's a diagnostic computer at Tesco. Just give it a urine sample and
the computer will tell you what's wrong and what to do about it.
It takes ten seconds and only costs five quid. ...a lot quicker and
better than a doctor and you get Club card points.

So Jack collects a urine sample in a small jar and takes it to Tesco.
He deposits five pounds and the computer lights up and asks for the
urine sample.
He pours the sample into the slot and waits. Ten seconds later, the
computer ejects a printout.
You have tennis elbow. Soak your arm in warm water and avoid heavy
activity. It will improve in two weeks.

That evening while thinking how amazing this new technology was, Jack
began wondering if the computer could be fooled.
He mixed some tap water, a stool sample from his dog, urine samples from his wife, daughter and 'pleasured himself' into the mixture for
good measure.

Jack hurried back to Tesco, eager to check what would happen. He
deposits five pounds, pours in his concoction and awaits the results.
The computer prints the following:
1. Your tap water is too hard. Get a water softener.

2. Your dog has ringworm. Bathe him with anti-fungal shampoo.

3. Your daughter has a cocaine habit. Get her into rehab.

4. Your wife is pregnant. Twins. They aren't yours. Get a lawyer.

5. And if you don't stop playing with yourself, your elbow will never
get better....Thank you for shopping at Tesco


----------



## fatwallet (May 18, 2006)

a great tale i suppose every little helps to cheer your day len


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2007)

*Tesco diagnostics*

That made me chuckle!!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I shall never again buy wine from Tesco! 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O


----------

